# Questions About Outback



## fisher 72 (Oct 5, 2007)

First time on site.

Background starts with owing a Fleetwood popup. My wife is wanting to step up to a TT. I have a 2005 F-150 and wanted to keep the trailer size around 21-24 ft. After countless hours of internet reviews and looking at local rv dealers, we came across the 21rs at a dealer about 1.5 hrs away. My wife liked the camper(most important!), I liked the camper because of its length, but does not feel cramped when in it. We have 2 small children and the extra sleeping capacity is nice. I am not familiar with Outback or Keystone for that matter. MSRP > $22000, "Sale Price" for me $20,000. It was a nice trailer, but that is > $1000.00 a foot after tax and hitch for 2007 model. I just wanted to hear from "real" owners rather than salespeople on towing, price, durabilty, and satisfaction as compared to other cheaper brands. Thanks so much for any info.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

ryan72 said:


> First time on site.
> 
> Background starts with owing a Fleetwood popup. My wife is wanting to step up to a TT. I have a 2005 F-150 and wanted to keep the trailer size around 21-24 ft. After countless hours of internet reviews and looking at local rv dealers, we came across the 21rs at a dealer about 1.5 hrs away. My wife liked the camper(most important!), I liked the camper because of its length, but does not feel cramped when in it. We have 2 small children and the extra sleeping capacity is nice. I am not familiar with Outback or Keystone for that matter. MSRP > $22000, "Sale Price" for me $20,000. It was a nice trailer, but that is > $1000.00 a foot after tax and hitch for 2007 model. I just wanted to hear from "real" owners rather than salespeople on towing, price, durabilty, and satisfaction as compared to other cheaper brands. Thanks so much for any info.


First welcome to the site. Outback is great. No camper is perfect, but i think outback is better than most. Plus you get us! As far as the price, it seams high. Where are you at? Some one might be able to direct you to a better deal. As far as towing try to get the equilazer hitch and a prodigy controler. As far as the truck we need more info. Gear and motor info.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Hey ryan72.

First of all; Welcome aboard the best website a group of folks ever created.

Others will let ya know but that seems a little high of a price for that camper. Mine is the 28 Roo and I picked it up for a cpuple thousand cheaper, although a day or two ago. Probably the best comparison is Lake Shore RV, do a quick ebay search by model and look for thier listing.

Folks on here with that model will be a much better gage though.

Lots-o-luck shopping
Dave


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Definately sounds high! I paid less than that for our 25RS-S.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

have you checked to see who is selling theirs? often used ones are in fantastic shape and well taken care of. Check Craigs list too and Lakeshore RV


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome ryan72 to Outbackers 

Price sounds high to me too.. Unless you are wanting a NEW camper with a warranty Now ...I would look at used. Most of the bugs are worked out and alot have mod,s done already. Usually the price's are alot Lower too. I feel the best time to buy is winter. That is when I bought mine last year (Dec. 06 ). I bought a 2004 26rs in perfect condition for 11,900. Keep a eye out on Outbackers for sale fourm and let everyone here know what you want, Someone will find you one. Look on E-Bay, RV trader and Craigs list too.

I would not go any bigger than a 25rss with a F 150

Good luck with your search


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

As others have said, that is too high, even when you account for the dealer's landed cost on the west coast. With little difficulty you should easily get it for a couple thousand less and more depending on your resolve.

I towed ours with a '99 F-150 4x4, 5.4l with 3.55 gears, tow package, 135K miles, an equalizer hitch and a cheap brake controller. The truck just had too many miles to make it a reliable TV, especially considering our camping involves 8000 feet of climb. The truck was certainly enough for the trailer. Though a 30 mph headwind on flat ground and we struggled to hold 50 mph and all the mountainous driving with only 3 gears was tiring. Not to mention hearing the whirl of the auxiliary fan kick on to cool down the engine and transmission.

If you think a new TV is an option in the next couple of years, I would take a 2nd look at the 25 RSS. It's a good compromise in what you get for how much trailer length you have added on. Also, price per trailer foot isn't a linear relationship. I wasted a lot of energy trying to figure out why 30 foot trailer didn't cost 50% more than a 20 foot trailer.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!

Go to Lakeshore RV's web site and take a look at the prices they have. Print up their price, and see what your dealer can do from there. We saved 7K when we bought our RQS from lakeshore, delivered to our door step. Local $ 26,999......Lake shore RV $ 20,999. Of course, this was 2 years ago. You'll love the 21RS, but also look at the 25 RSS... great floor space for the size!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Go to Lakeshore RV's web site and take a look at the prices they have. Print up their price, and see what your dealer can do from there. We saved 7K when we bought our RQS from lakeshore, delivered to our door step. Local $ 26,999......Lake shore RV $ 20,999. Of course, this was 2 years ago. You'll love the 21RS, but also look at the 25 RSS... great floor space for the size!


 Ditto!! We didn't get our from Lakeshore, but you could do better with the price. Anyway..Welcome!!!

Eric


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You should be paying about 16900...

FunTimeRV 23RS 16,900

Both Lakeshore and FuntimeRv has them for this:

MSRP: $22,603

Sale Price: $16,900

And even then -- 16,900 is negotiable... this is the END of camping season -- they are looking at being stuck with these trailers until January (biggest buying month) .. they would rather move them and make room for the new ones --

So i would at least go 16,900 and have them throw in Prodigy and all the Hitch, extra battery and two full propanes...

One thing I liked about FunTimeRV in Texas -- besides the fact that they beat LakeShore prices everytime and sell more RV's in a month then LakeShore does in a year -- is that they are very laid back and the price they quote you on the phone is the price you pay -- no haggling -- no "oh i forgot to add this".. they sell so many trailers that they don't have to gouge everyone that walks through the doors --

And no i don't work for them either -- LOL -- but thats where I got my trailer and they beat everyone by so much it wasn't even funny...

But then again -- sharks don't eat each other -- maybe thats why i got along with them so well -- LOL


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

you can get a 27rsds for $16,900 from a guy in florida.

good luck,campingnut


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You can get a brand new 07 27RSDS for $20,000 from www.suncoastrv.com, the dealership I deal with. Lots more for your money, but may be a little too much for the truck to tow. Welcome to OBers!!
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers ryan72







You've come to the right place to ask all questions about Outbacks.









As everyone has said, $20,000 sounds high for a 21RS, even if you're in the western U.S. where the dealer has to deal with higher shipping costs than in the Midwest. Check with either Lakeshore RV  or Holman Motors for their price on a 21RS. Lakeshore's website is listing the MSRP of $22,000+, but if you contact them for their actual selling price it will be MUCH lower. Holman Motors is listing the 21RS LE (limited edition) at $16,714, call for sale price. You will want to check the features of the LE vs. the regular 21RS, the LE is a somewhat stripped down version I believe.

Lakeshore will deliver trailers to long-distance buyers, Holman may also. If you're not within reasonable driving distance of either place, when you call to ask about the selling price also ask how much shipping to your area would cost. You can then use the combined cost as a starting point to negotiate with your local dealer.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers !!!!!

I pulled my 32BHDS with my '04 F150 5.4L 3v 3.73. It did the job but was not the right TV for me as it was beyond its limits. Although i loved the truck i had to upgrade. I did however tow a 24' enclosed snowmobile trailer with it as well with no problems. I would guess it will be just fine for you but be diligent and add up the wieghts so you know your limits. the 21RS should fall well within the limits of the 05 F150 5.4L 3v.

Im not too familiar with the model 21RS but i agree that the price seems high. I paid $26k for my 2008 32BHDS including Equalizer hitch, Prodigy, Fantastic Fan 6000RBTA, electric jack and all accessories. I really dont even know if that was a good deal. after looking at so many trailers we just kept comparring everything to it.

Your doing the right thing asking questions! This site is the best and you will find it very helpfull. The people are really great!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

ryan72
First of all







welcome to Outbackers








like others said look around on the web I'm in Maryland there is a keystone dealer 
10 miles from where I live. At the time when I was looking I went there and they wanted 23,000 for a 23rs which we really liked to buy I thought that was high they would not come down off that Price. I went on line and found one for 16,900 in New Jersey http://www.garickrv.com/ I called and told them the model that I saw they had for that price and asked if the would except my offer at 16,000 the sale person put me on hold and came back on in less than minute and said no I than asked would they except 16,200 He put me back on hold again in less than a minute the sale person came back on and said Sold .I know for the next week before we went to pick it up I was on the phone with the sales person all most everyday asking question Which he said to do if I had any and there was times he even called. If I the sales man was busy when I called when he was done with what ever he was doing he would call me right back.When the day for us came to pick it up we drove 4 hours to New Jersey and while we waited for them to clean and do to get the tt ready and put the hitch on the TV. the salesman gave us a car to use and told us to go get lunch on him while we waited. The service was fantastic and everybody was very nice there. I saved quite a bit of $.It was worth it we love our 23rs.
I tow it with a 2005 F150 XLT 5.4 Triton and have no problems
So good luck in with your search. keep us posted

Willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ryan72


















Holman RV is a great place to start...

Good luck in your search!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

$20K is WAY too much. I paid $18.6K for a new 25RSS + tax, tag, title.

I tow my 25RSS with a 2005 F150 S-Crew (check the specs in sig. below) and it does an OK job. I would love to have a bigger truck but that's not possible. If your specs is close to mine you shouldn't have a problem with anything up to a 21RS, 23RS or 25RSS.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

In Canada for a new 21RS, that would be a great price. It took me a week or so of haggling to get the price down to 23K, and that was using every trick in the bag. But I pretty sure that down in the US you can get a better price. As far as towing, look for a Draw Tite WDH hitch and a Tekonsha Prodigy controller. But this is a great site for information, and asking your questions here is a good start. Welcome to Outbackers and I look forward to hearing how the haggling went.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to outbackers.com








Good Luck with your trailer shopping

As for Outbacks - we are happy with our ... so much so we are on our 2nd one









Thor


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site!!!

Lot's are recommending larger trailers. Take my word for it. DON'T SHOW YOUR WIFE THE BIGGER ONES UNLESS YOU WANT TO TOW THEM!!!!!









The 26RS I was looking at turned into a 28RSDS in 10 seconds when she walked in one at a trailer show.








The F150 is taking a little longer to morph into a F250 though...


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

If you are in the US then that price seems out of wack - even for the West Coast - we bought our 23KRS from a local dealer in March for $17,900 - we didn't even have the added incentive of the new models coming out.

Welcome by the way!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Lot's are recommending larger trailers. Take my word for it. DON'T SHOW YOUR WIFE THE BIGGER ONES UNLESS YOU WANT TO TOW THEM!!!!!


That applies to other things as well besides trailers









Regards, Glenn


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. I know the Outback line is better than my others in quality. Nothing is perfect, but I am very happy with my Outback.


----------

